# Arts and Rhythm



## Darkmoon (Nov 10, 2005)

Has anyone heard of different arts having different rhythms to them? So some people find some arts easier than others because the rhythm is similar to their own. I've only heard it from source, but it seems to appear to hold some truth when you look at different arts and who takes them.

Feedback be it positive or negative is welcome.


----------

